
Computer Graphics Final Project 1989 Detailed - erickhill
https://techwithdave.davevw.com/2019/06/computer-graphics-final-project-1989.html
======
ggambetta
For anyone interested in an accessible introduction to the (simple) math and
algorithms behind this kind of software rasterizer, I present
[https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-
scratch](https://gabrielgambetta.com/computer-graphics-from-scratch) (soon to
become an actual book, thanks to the positive reception it has had in Hacker
News!)

------
dr_j_
This is awesome! I built a 3D wireframe engine once and was so happy the first
time I managed to get it to draw a spinning wireframe cube

